# 5D III error 80 and failure to release shutter



## TexPhoto (Apr 5, 2012)

My brand new 5D III has twice locked up giving me Error 80, and requiring I pull the battery. This is within the first 300 pics. 

In addition, I have 8-10 times had the camera focus, give me the focus confirmation beep, and then not fire as I held down the shutter button. This has happened in AI-servo mode, as well as straight up green auto everything mode. I've had a 7d for 2 years, and am not unfamiliar with the new focus system. I even read the manual. But it's not really a focus problem, the camera just refuses release the shutter. 

I am traveling now so returning is not really possible for the next week. Has anyone else encountered these problems?


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 5, 2012)

i've only used genuine canon batteries in mine so far
if I put the kenko TC on the camera the 00 error comes up and wont clear when i put any lens on until the battery is removed and replaced
kenko say their testing show their stuff works fine on the mk3
I'm taking mine back again this arvo, I just have to wait in the que for a replacement


----------



## roaringstorm (Apr 5, 2012)

800+ shots without issues - genuine batteries.


----------



## TexPhoto (Apr 5, 2012)

I have only used the original Canon battery that came with the camera, and the 24-105 that came with it. Actually I have used a couple of other canon lenses and one Sigma (forgive me) but the problems occurred with the new kit 
Lens.


----------



## unkbob (Apr 5, 2012)

Got the same error very soon after I bought the camera - testing a no name battery. Ever since I've stuck to Canon batteries and have had no problems. Perhaps they've got some anti-cheapass mechanism in there somewhere.


----------



## Chris Geiger (Apr 5, 2012)

No problems on my two 5D3's. I've got 2,000+ photos on each body now. Today I also did two hundred product photos with the Canon 12mm extension tube. That's working well too. I only use Nikon batteries. No error 80 here.


----------



## cps_user (Apr 5, 2012)

take it back and get a new one.


----------



## TexPhoto (Apr 5, 2012)

Fortunately I have my 7D as a backup. Will see how willing B&H is to take it back.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 5, 2012)

TexPhoto said:


> Fortunately I have my 7D as a backup. Will see how willing B&H is to take it back.


 
Call them today and get a RMA number. This will give you some additional time to get it back to them and establishes the problem as happening within the return period.


----------



## VirtualRain (Apr 7, 2012)

TexPhoto said:


> My brand new 5D III has twice locked up giving me Error 80, and requiring I pull the battery. This is within the first 300 pics.
> 
> In addition, I have 8-10 times had the camera focus, give me the focus confirmation beep, and then not fire as I held down the shutter button. This has happened in AI-servo mode, as well as straight up green auto everything mode. I've had a 7d for 2 years, and am not unfamiliar with the new focus system. I even read the manual. But it's not really a focus problem, the camera just refuses release the shutter.
> 
> I am traveling now so returning is not really possible for the next week. Has anyone else encountered these problems?



I'm also getting an occasional Error 80. I've had my 5D3 from Adorama for a week on vacation. Error happens with both the kit lens and my 35L and I've only been using the factory battery.


----------



## thatcherk1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I have the same problem, several lenses, several memory cards, several batteries, all canon batteries. It happened on one camera, I returned it, and the second (and current) one I have does the problem too.

Let me know if anyone finds out a solution.


----------



## TexPhoto (Apr 8, 2012)

Well, B&H is closed until 15 April due to Passover, so I can't return mine. Will talk to Canon Tomorrow.


----------



## scott35 (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm also getting the "Error 80" / "Err 80" error message. I bought my Canon 5D Mark III from my local camera store a few weeks ago. I had no problems at all for the first week or more. (Aside from the Error 80 problem, I love the camera so far and have no other complaints at all.)

I've probably taken 1,000 or so images so far with the camera. During the past 3-4 days, I've gotten the Err 80 (Error 80) message on the top LCD about 5 times. When the error is displayed, the camera ceases to function. The problem has always occurred immediately after shooting an image (and it appears that the last image does not get recorded). Each time, I have "solved" the problem by powering the camera off, removing the battery, re-inserting the battery, and turning the camera back on. The camera then seems to work normally for a while. 

I have the camera set to record RAW images to the CF card (Sandisk 16GB "Extreme III" 30MB/s CF card) and small JPG's to the SD card (8GB Eye-Fi Pro X2 SD card). I have exclusively used the original/genuine Canon battery that came in the box. I have only used Canon lenses thus far. The camera has only been used in dry moderate weather conditions (50-80 degrees F, no rain, no sand, no humid environments, etc). Basically - I'm not doing anything unusual, and I'm familiar with Canon cameras (I've previously used 5D, 5D2, 1D4, 7D, and others).

I just called Canon CPS to ask them about the problem, and they said I was the first to call about it. They seemed to suspect the problem might be related to the Eye-Fi card. (They said the error 80 relates to writing the image to the card.) Canon suggested disabling the Eye-Fi card to see if that resolves the problem (as a way of ruling out if the EyeFi card is causing the problem). They were friendly and tried to be helpful and find a solution that didn't involve me having to send them my camera (which is appreciated).

Is anyone else who is seeing "error 80" using an Eye-Fi card? Has anyone found any solutions to this problem?

Thanks!


----------



## VirtualRain (Apr 9, 2012)

In my case, I was using it last week on vacation in the Caribbean and also used the dual card slots with RAW going to my old CF cards and JPEGS going to a new 16GB Eye-Fi... So perhaps there is something to the types of cards and or the Eye-Fi that relate to this. Unfortunately, I won't have an opportunity to shoot a ton of pics to test this theory until the weekend. 

However, if I'm not mistaken, when this error occurred on my camera it was before I could take a picture, not after. When it occurred, it was when pressing the shutter half way to take a shot, which made me wonder if it wasn't AF/lens related. But I witnessed it on both my new 24-105 kit lens and trusty old 35L. 

It needs more research and feedback to Canon. Hopefully it's a firmware fix and not faulty hardware.


----------



## TexPhoto (Apr 10, 2012)

OK, well good to know i am not alone.

It is really frustrating that I cannot reach B&H about this. I understand their closing for religious reasons, but jeez... Can't you hire a few Christians/Buddhists/Snake Handlers to answer the phone? I cannot even get support via their website as they have the feature blocked. I feel like i cannot continue to use the camera because I will add to the shutter count. 

What have others with the problem(s) done? Returned your Camera?

I have emailed Canon, but have not received a response.


----------



## scott35 (Apr 10, 2012)

I would suggest that everyone who is seeing this problem contact Canon about it (regardless of any plans of returning their camera to B&H, etc). At least one person on here mentioned returning a 5D3 that had the Error 80 problem, only to get a replacement that also had the problem...

Canon USA: 1-800-828-4040 1-866-261-9362
Canon Professional Services (CPS members): 1-888-CPS-4540 [email protected]

Online form to fill out for 5Diii support: http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/support/consumer/eos_slr_camera_systems/eos_digital_slr_cameras/eos_5d_mark_iii/form_display/support_by_email

I have called and emailed so far. They don't seem to be very knowledgeable about this problem, so if you're seeing this problem, I would encourage you to contact Canon directly to address the problem. (Simply returning your camera without contacting Canon doesn't "solve" the problem, because Canon won't be made aware of the problem or have a chance to "fix" the problem.)

Thanks.


----------



## TexPhoto (Apr 10, 2012)

Received this response from Canon. Good to get a quick response, but it seems kind of canned.

Thank you for contacting Canon product support. We value you as a Canon customer and appreciate the opportunity to assist you. I am sorry to hear that you are receiving an error 80 on your EOS 5D Mark III.

Lets try resetting your camera using the following steps to try and resolve this issue.

1. Turn the camera OFF and remove the memory card and battery first. Then detach the lens and place it out of the way. Use the camera body cap to prevent dust from getting inside and let the camera sit for 20 minutes.

2. In the interim please clean the lens contacts with a soft, lint free cloth. Use this to gently wipe the lens contacts. Sometimes the lens can lose contact with the camera if the contacts are dirty, so we want to be sure these are free from anything that could possible cause disruption.

3. Put these items back in the camera and turn the power switch to <OFF> and <ON> again.

4. Using the Mode Dial, change from Auto to Creative Zone modes and back testing each, to shoot and note if the issue persists. 

5. Try a different Canon EF Series lens on the camera of any focal length. 

Here are some other things to try:

- Use a totally different memory card.

- Are you in an area that has high humidly or cold temperatures? If so, move to a more suitable location. 

If completing the above steps fail to resolve the issue then we recommend sending the camera into the Factory as we would be able to take a look at this product for you and see where the real issue lay. We very much apologize for any inconvenience this causes you at this time.

For factory service, please forward your digital camera to the Factory Service Center shown below. When shipping your camera, please be sure to remove the memory card and batteries. You are not required to send any accessories or manuals when shipping the camera. Be sure to include your name, street address (no P.O. boxes, please), telephone number, and a letter describing the issue with the product. If it has been less than one year since the camera was purchased, we ask that you also include proof of warranty in the form of a copy of your sales receipt.

As we do not provide RMA numbers for service, we suggest using a trackable and insurable service (i.e. UPS, Federal Express, Priority Mail) to ship your camera. Please package the camera very securely in a sturdy shipping box to prevent damage during shipment.

Please send your camera to the following Factory Service Center:

Canon Factory Service Center 
100 Ridge Road
Jamesburg, NJ 08831

Upon arrival at the Factory Service Center, your camera will be logged in to our repair database and assigned a repair number. Next, the camera will be examined and you will be advised of the findings. If the required repairs are covered by the warranty, the repairs will begin immediately, and you will not be contacted. When the repairs are complete, the camera will be shipped back to you via Federal Express. The length of time for the repair will be dependent upon the nature of the repair and availability of parts, if needed. Usually, warranted repairs are completed within approximately ten to fourteen business days of the camera's arrival at the Factory Service Center.

All decisions regarding warranty coverage are made by the Factory Service Center at the time of repair. If the repair entails something that is not covered in warranty, a written estimate will be sent to you at the address that you have provided. The repairs to your camera will not begin until you approve this estimate and make payment arrangements. If, after receiving the estimate, you do not wish to have the camera repaired, please inform the Factory Service Center of your decision as soon as possible. If you decline the estimate, the camera will be shipped back to you unrepaired.

Once you have confirmed with your shipper that the camera has been delivered, you are more than welcome to contact us for repair updates. Please include your name, address, and telephone number, as well as the serial number of the camera, in all repair status inquiries.

Please note that our U.S. Factory Service Centers are unable to accept packages from or return equipment to addresses outside the United States. A signature will be required for the return delivery of your repaired product. For return shipping please provide a shipping address where an adult will be available to sign for the package. 

I hope this information is helpful to you. Please let us know if we can be of any further assistance with your EOS 5D Mark III. 

Thank you for choosing Canon.

Sincerely,

Timothy
Technical Support Representative

Special Note: Certain issues are very difficult to resolve via email. If your question remains unanswered after you have received this email, you may call our special toll-free number for email customers with unresolved issues and speak to a technician by dialing 1-866-261-9362, Monday - Friday 8:00 a.m. - 12:00 midnight ET, and Saturday 10:00 a.m. - 8:00 p.m. ET (excluding holidays).

If you prefer to continue to communicate via email, reply to this message and we will respond as quickly as possible.


----------



## jlev23 (Apr 10, 2012)

sounds like the eyefi card is causing problems, as well as after market batteries.
i have had no such issues but I'm using all canon batteries, brand new, and all brand new sandisk extreme pro cards.
I've shot 3 jobs on it sa s well utilizing every function of the camera, stills, HDR, video.
oh, but i have used a sigma fish eye and old nikon primes, with no issues.
no errors.


----------



## scott35 (Apr 11, 2012)

I got a very similar email response to TexPhoto as well. They seemed to be somewhat more helpful over the phone. Basically every email I receive from Canon seems like a canned response from a computer and leaves me wondering if a human actually read my email. (For example, asking me to "clean" a brand new camera's battery, mentioning "if the camera was purchased within the past year" - well you just released it about a month ago so yes it's under warranty, etc.)

Anyway, I'm not sure what I'm going to do. I purchased from a local retailer with a 14-day return window, which I have already missed. I tried a different CF card today (Duracell UDMA card) along with the 8GB Eye-Fi Pro X2 today, and I didn't have any errors today. I'd really like to avoid sending the camera off to Canon to "fix" when they don't seem to know what the problem is.


----------



## JR (Apr 12, 2012)

I wonder if this error 80 stuff is responsible for some of the rumored recalls we are seeing ( see CR post)


----------



## Moosemilk (Apr 13, 2012)

Received an Err 80 testing the Eye-Fi X2 Pro 8GB that I bought tonight.

The conditions:

-Wrote to two cards simultaneously
-The CF card was a SanDisk Extreme Pro 16GB
-Wrote RAW format to CF card, S2 jpg to Eye-Fi card
-Eye Fi option was enabled in 5D Mark iii menu
-No errors prior to this incident using 5D Mark iii
-Only using Canon batteries
-Shot with the 24-105 lens

Cheers,

MM


----------



## scott35 (Apr 13, 2012)

Just an update...

I had been having "Error 80" problems when using a 16GB Sandisk Extreme III CF card and an Eye-Fi 8GB Pro X2 SD card (RAW on the CF card, small jpg to the Eye-Fi SD card). For my workflow, the Eye-Fi is very important to me, so I've kept using the Eye-Fi card. I decided to stop using the 16GB Sandisk card. I switched to a different CF card (Duracell 32GB 600X UDMA CF card) along with the Eye-Fi SD card. I continue to get "Error 80" messages when using this CF card. I'm pretty sure I also got Error 80 messages with a 3rd CF card (I wasn't paying close attention to which CF card it was at the time).

I have exclusively used the Canon battery that came with the 5Diii. I have exclusively used Canon brand lenses. I have exclusively shot in moderate weather conditions (and certainly no rain, high humidity, or dusty environments).

It's a small sample size, but earlier today I got an Error 80 message 3 times over the course of about 30 shots. 

I get Error 80 messages both within range and our of range of my wifi network. I get them with various Canon lenses and various CF cards. The only constants so far are the 5Diii body itself and the Eye-Fi card. 

Basically, I have (rather unscientifically) narrowed it down to a problem with my 5Diii itself or a problem related to the Eye-Fi card. 

Is there anyone who has the "Error 80" problem who has never used an Eye-Fi card?

Thanks!


----------



## unkbob (Apr 14, 2012)

scott35 said:


> Is there anyone who has the "Error 80" problem who has never used an Eye-Fi card?



Me. Once. With a 3rd party battery.


----------



## xstntl (Apr 16, 2012)

I had the Err 80 for the first time today, and I'm also using an Eye-Fi Pro X2 for jpgs. I've had the Eye-Fi in the camera since I received the camera a few weeks ago and today was the first time seeing the error.

OEM battery + 70-200 IS II

Eye-Fi setting to transfer in the camera was set to Enable

Camera was not asleep at the time, however, I have been trying to reproduce the error by letting it go to sleep/waking etc. but hasn't happened again.


----------



## swrightgfx (Apr 16, 2012)

Error 80 is a rather ambiguous error that relates to "electronic control or image malfunction."

This may explain why some 5D Mark III users are experiencing the error despite using factory batteries and various, confirmed working SD/CF cards.

Thus, I would not say the response from Canon listed earlier is necessarily something that should be ignored for all users reporting this error, as your problem may indeed be related to the items the instructions refer to.

That said, there is clearly an issue with the 5D Mark III and Eye-Fi cards.  Or a couple of them, at least.


----------



## tsourbier (Apr 21, 2012)

Let me jump in the boat  Got the error 80 as well, I use an Eye Fi card and various CF cards... Canon batteries only.

In addition of the Error 80, I've encountered the following:

- Camera turns off and won't wake up... it happened to me a couple of times. The solution was to remove/reinsert the batterie 

- Images corruption: During an event I was covering, I got at half a dozen corrupted JPGs out of 2000+ shots (shooting high res on CF and low res on Eye Fi, both were corrupted that therefore eliminate a card issue).

Let's wait until the next firmware, to see if the camera becomes more reliable... 

T.


----------



## scott35 (Apr 25, 2012)

Just another update on my Error 80 experiences with the 5D mark III. I'm still getting "Error 80" messages, approximately once per day on average (although yesterday I got 3-4 errors over the course of maybe 30 shots). I've had this error 25+ times or so over the course of maybe 1,500-2,000 pictures. 

I'm still using the Eye-Fi Pro X2 (8GB) SD card along with a CF card. (The Eye-Fi capability is VERY important to me, and I don't really want to work without it.) I've used numerous CF cards and Canon lenses (and always a genuine Canon battery), and the problem seems to happen without regard to lens or CF card being used. I'm pretty sure it's related to the Eye-Fi card. 

Also, I have noticed that the error 80 definitely happens (at least sometimes) when I press the shutter button. (I use "silent continuous" mode. I might be imagining things, but the shutter seems to sound slightly different when I get the Error 80 message, and the picture definitely does NOT get recorded.) I think (but am not 100% positive) that the Error 80 also happens sometimes when the camera is just sitting "idle" (powered "on" but not being used), because I have picked the camera up to take a picture on several occasions only to see ERR 80 on the top LCD...

I'm hoping this can be fixed via some sort of firmware update. I have checked my battery (and CF and SD cards) and battery compartment for any signs of dust/dirt/residue, and they all look clean and brand new. I have never used my 5Diii in a dusty/dirty/sandy/wet/humid location, so I am very skeptical that it has anything to do with the contacts on the battery or anything like that. 

Does anyone have insight as to whether these Error 80 problems are limited to Eye-Fi Pro X2 cards, or are they also occurring with other versions of the Eye-Fi cards? I think I saw something about Canon admitting a problem with the 60D (?) and Eye-Fi X2 cards - maybe the 5Diii has a similar problem....?

Just a note/disclaimer - while I am unhappy and annoyed with this Error 80 problem, I am thrilled with the 5Diii otherwise. I have used the 5D "classic" and 5Dii since they came out, and this camera is a major improvement IMO. My 5Diii can nail focus with the 85L wide open using the outer focus points -- something I couldn't do consistently when using the 85L for more than 5 years with the previous versions of the 5D series. Also, my camera is in the serial number range affected by the "light leak problem," but I have not noticed any sort of problem at all (and I generally use the camera in low-light - ISO 3200 and 6400 with apertures in the f/1.2 - f/2.8 range and shutter speeds around 1/100 - 1/250). 

Thanks!


----------



## TexPhoto (Apr 30, 2012)

I have not had the Error with since I formatted my Eye-Fi in my 5DIII. I have shot maybe 300 photos since i did that.


----------



## Wilmark (Apr 30, 2012)

Today while shooting endangered birds in the rainforest of Trinidad (off South America) i got the same problem with my 1 month old Mk3/ 70-200 II canon lens. Dont remember if I had the 2X extender iii on as i was taking it on and off many times during the trek. A canon battery was in the camera. However the Eye-Fi Card was in but not being written to. I was writing to a Transcend 400X 64 Gb CF card. I have shot probably 3000 pics and have only experienced this problem once. The humidity would have been high and there would have been droplets of water hitting the camera occasionally as there was a light intermittent rain as we trekked through the heavily canopied rainforest floor. After reading all the posts here i would suspect the biggest culprit seems to be the Eye-Fi card - although many like me was not actually writing to the card when the problem was experienced. We should poll users and see how many persons use Eye-Fi. I quite like using Eye Fi and that the 5D3 actually support it, and one of the factors i considered in justifying the expensive (some say overpriced) list of the 5D3. I have started a poll at :

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=6180.0


----------



## Moosemilk (May 5, 2012)

I'm getting the Error 80 message using the Eye-Fi Pro X2 and SanDisk Extreme Pro 16GB, writing RAW to the CF and S2 to the SD.

I'm wondering if anyone has sent their 5D Mk iii in to Canon to fix this, though I realize that it may be the Eye-Fi card that may be the culprit.

MM


----------



## Louis (May 5, 2012)

I know that you will get the error if your using slow cards, it happened to me on the shop, so I had to run back home and get atleast a 60mbs/sec write speed card


----------



## scott35 (May 7, 2012)

I've contacted both Canon and Eye-Fi about this Error 80 issue. Canon doesn't seem to have any idea what the problem is. They basically just say the "don't guarantee" the card will work and then offer to "take a look at" the camera if I ship it to them (which I don't want to do because I'm not convinced they know what the problem is).

I sent Eye-Fi the log file from my card, and they said there were some "errors" and they recommended formatting the card in-camera. So I formatted the Eye-Fi care in my 5DIII. Since reformatting the card in-camera, I seem to be getting fewer Error 80's, but I do still get them on occasion.

Anyone else had any luck finding a solution? Thanks!


----------



## skyoctane (Jul 10, 2012)

The very helpful people at Eye-fi have been supporting me with this same issue. This is their advice which I have followed and have not had any issues since...

See if this helps...

Try to format the Eye-Fi card on your computer with a 3rd party software from the SD association:

https://www.sdcard.org/downloads/formatter_3/

When you go to format the card, make sure you first select Options, and set the Type to 'Quick Format'. 

I hope this helps. Pls let me know if you still have issues with the Err 80.

Good luck!


----------

